# Oaa agm



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Like to but Jo and I are at a wedding Saturday. Food looks to be good at the wedding though, so not a total loss


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

I am, and I thought Murdoch was supposed to come with me, but he won't answer my calls, or reply to my PM, so I guess I'm going by myself.:dontknow:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

FiFi said:


> I am, and I thought Murdoch was supposed to come with me, but he won't answer my calls, or reply to my PM, so I guess I'm going by myself.:dontknow:


 Matty, Matty, Matty 

sorry folks can't be there, Mom-in-Laws in the hospital :sad: and I'll be visiting her this weekend


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

would like to but Fiona can handle it for LKA/MOBY to busy getting Owen Sound gases up. I will officaly be stepping down as Provincial judge chair but will help out behind the scences if needed.

LKA will put a bid in for the 2010 Field Champs.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It's Saturday, right, not Sunday?


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*Sorry*

I can't make it either. I am in working. 

I did manage to get my proxy vote sent in for Sean for President and Stan for Judging chair


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> would like to but Fiona can handle it for LKA/MOBY to busy getting Owen Sound gases up. I will officaly be stepping down as Provincial judge chair but will help out behind the scences if needed.
> 
> LKA will put a bid in for the 2010 Field Champs.


Sean, thanks for your many years of service ..... it's time you recieved a well deserved rest :thumb:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

pintojk said:


> Sean, thanks for your many years of service ..... it's time you recieved a well deserved rest :thumb:


Suck up


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Stash said:


> It's Saturday, right, not Sunday?


Saturday, yes.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I can't make it either. I am in working.
> 
> I did manage to get my proxy vote sent in for Sean for President and Stan for Judging chair




Ummm, I'm actually running for Northwestern Zone Bowhunting Director.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Stash said:


> Ummm, I'm actually running for Northwestern Zone Bowhunting Director.


Can't you do both?

Are you even in the Northwest?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

No, Matty, I am not in the Northwest, and I don't bowhunt. That there would be what we adults call "humour".


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> would like to but Fiona can handle it for LKA/MOBY to busy getting Owen Sound gases up. I will officaly be stepping down as Provincial judge chair but will help out behind the scences if needed.
> 
> LKA will put a bid in for the 2010 Field Champs.



Ya right! I think I saw your vehicle parked outside Smuggs last night. LOL!!!!


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

I suppose I'll make an appearance.

AGM is Saturday, November 1st at York County Bowmen, starting at 10am.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

CaptainT said:


> I suppose I'll make an appearance.
> 
> AGM is Saturday, November 1st at York County Bowmen, starting at 10am.


Something tells me I have to be there too :wink:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Was actually planning on going this year, but it seems I've lost my mode of transport to my son. He blew a head gasket on his car and since I'm going hunting it was determined that his work takes priority...
See what happens when you aren't home to defend yourself

Maybe next year!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Ya right! I think I saw your vehicle parked outside Smuggs last night. LOL!!!!



Matty - if you see a big white truck with AECON on the side in red letters, be nice, take pitty on the driver and give him a wave - he's bored out of his scull - maybe you can track him down, he's staying at the Diamond Motor Inn.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Sorry as much as i want to go I don't get off work until 9am, sleep will be a priority. We had planned on being there though.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

FiFi said:


> Matty - if you see a big white truck with AECON on the side in red letters, be nice, take pitty on the driver and give him a wave - he's bored out of his scull - maybe you can track him down, he's staying at the Diamond Motor Inn.


Take pity on him? It's not my friggin fault they're big spenders and staying where they're staying. Sheesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

What happend at the AGM?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

H.M. Murdock said:


> What happend at the AGM?


Not much, there was barely anyone there.

Next year is in Ptbo, I think more people need to make an effort to go.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

FiFi said:


> I think more people need to make an effort to go.


Agreed


----------

